# Dog Law



## marshmallow (May 31, 2009)

Hi everyone

I'm new to this forum,

We are hoping to move to Spain next year, all being well; I have one question though, as I'm a bit confused.

We have 3 dogs, all of them lurcher-types, one is a staffie/whippet cross, one is whippet/saluki and our 3rd on is a Slughi (about the size of a greyhound). Looking at the descriptions that are given under the dangerous dogs bit, does anyone know if our dogs would be classed as a dangerous dog, and if so, would they have to wear muzzles all the time when out, either on lead or off.

Thanks


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

marshmallow said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm new to this forum,
> 
> ...


Hiya .... I havent seen the list her in Spain but I wouldnt have thought many cross breeds were on there ? particularly the ones you mention, although I have to admit I dont know what a Slughi is !!!???!! but Staffies, whippets/salukis are all ok as far as I am aware ... and the refuges here have hundreds of dogs to rehome many many of those are cross breeds and Ive never seen any needing muzzles. You should really always have them on leads anyway in public places just to avoid acidents etc ....... we have a cross cocker/schnauzer and shes always on the lead except when she has a run on the beach at 6.30 / 7 in the morning !!!


----------



## marshmallow (May 31, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hiya .... I havent seen the list her in Spain but I wouldnt have thought many cross breeds were on there ? particularly the ones you mention, although I have to admit I dont know what a Slughi is !!!???!! but Staffies, whippets/salukis are all ok as far as I am aware ... and the refuges here have hundreds of dogs to rehome many many of those are cross breeds and Ive never seen any needing muzzles. You should really always have them on leads anyway in public places just to avoid acidents etc ....... we have a cross cocker/schnauzer and shes always on the lead except when she has a run on the beach at 6.30 / 7 in the morning !!!


Thanks for that.

If I put the website address on this reply, it won't let me submit it, so I can't show you the list. I don't think ours would come under that title, but they mention staffie breeds or x's which one of ours is, and also large breeds - some of the criteria mentioned got me wondering.


----------



## marshmallow (May 31, 2009)

Here is an extract from the web site I was tryinbg to put a link to :-

Potentially dangerous dog are identified as being in one of three categories: 

1) Breeds and breed crosses classified as potentially dangerous:

Doberman (Andalucia only) 
Pit Bull Terrier 
Staffordshire Bull Terrier 
American Staffordshire Terrier 
Rottweiler 
Dogo Argentino 
Fila Brasileiro 
Tosa Inu 
Akita Inu 

2) Dogs with certain characteristics of these breeds are also classified as potentially dangerous. The characteristics are: 

Strong musculature, powerful or athletic constitution, robustness, agility, vigor and endurance 
Short hair 
Deep chest (60 to 80 cm), height of over 50 cm and a weight over 20 Kg 
Big, square, head, with a wide skull and strong jaws 
Broad, short and muscled neck. 
Straight, parallel forelegs and muscular hindquarters, relatively long back legs standing at an angle 

3) Dogs that have a track record of aggression to humans and other animals must also be licenced and registered.


----------



## marshmallow (May 31, 2009)

I'll see if I can get some pics uploaded to show you what they all look like.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

marshmallow said:


> Here is an extract from the web site I was tryinbg to put a link to :-
> 
> Potentially dangerous dog are identified as being in one of three categories:
> 
> ...


Hiya,,

OK so the Staffie is on the Spanish "potentiallly dangerous or dangerous dog" list ..... so presumably they tell you what you have to do in order to keep the dog and the people around them safe - ie leads all the time / muzzles ? Im still not sure how you can determine a "potentially dangerous dog" if its a cross breed with any on the list ... for example a staffie with a poodle doesnt conjure up danger to me - but maybe the authorities have different ideas. I think the best thing to determine if your own fall into either category is to speak to a vet in Spain - they may be able to be more specific. We use a good vet in Estepona (Dutch I think) and he speaks good English so If you dont speak Spanish Im sure you could communicate no problem on this.
Let me know if you want me to send you the phone number ... Ill have to get it from home.


----------



## marshmallow (May 31, 2009)

The phone number could be useful thanks, can you send it over please.

Here's a couple of pics to show you what they look like


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Beautiful dogs ... !

Ok the telephone number is (0034) 952 795 049

email address [email protected]

They have been really good with our two siamese cats and Tasha our puppy ..... so I hope they can help.

Best of luck

Sue


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I really wouldn't worry about it too much.....the Spanish are not big on complying with certain laws or rules. 
And the police are not big on enforcing them either.
It's the Brits whio are obsessed with compliance over everything.....while the Spanish just laugh at this sort of thing.
We've had two Rotties here since 2005, no licences, no muzzles, no problems.


----------



## marshmallow (May 31, 2009)

XTreme said:


> I really wouldn't worry about it too much.....the Spanish are not big on complying with certain laws or rules.
> And the police are not big on enforcing them either.
> It's the Brits whio are obsessed with compliance over everything.....while the Spanish just laugh at this sort of thing.
> We've had two Rotties here since 2005, no licences, no muzzles, no problems.


Oh! that's good to know anyway. The trouble with our lot is that they sound and look so much worse than they are.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

marshmallow said:


> Oh! that's good to know anyway. The trouble with our lot is that they sound and look so much worse than they are.


You'll be fine....they look very similar to the Gypsy dogs that are here so nobody will look at them twice.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We have a Rhodesian Ridgeback, a breed which although not specifically named has all the characteristics of a 'perro peligroso'.
We just act sensibly with him and keep him on a lead except when on the campo. No muzzle, except when at the vets. So far, no problems - in fact, the local police admire him whenever they see him out walking with us.
What annoys us is the way many owners of smaller dogs allow their dogs to run wild everywhere. We've experienced no end of occasions when small dogs, off the lead in public places and unmuzzled, run up to our well-behaved dog and taunt him to the limits of his endurance, poor thing. He has been bitten several times by these annoying little beasts, without retaliating. Owners of small dogs should be required to observe similar regulations as for so-called 'dangerous' breeds. Just because a dog is large and powerful, it doesn't mean it's aggressive.
It's a cliche but it's owners who are potentially dangerous, not dogs.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> We have a Rhodesian Ridgeback, a breed which although not specifically named has all the characteristics of a 'perro peligroso'.
> We just act sensibly with him and keep him on a lead except when on the campo. No muzzle, except when at the vets. So far, no problems - in fact, the local police admire him whenever they see him out walking with us.
> What annoys us is the way many owners of smaller dogs allow their dogs to run wild everywhere. We've experienced no end of occasions when small dogs, off the lead in public places and unmuzzled, run up to our well-behaved dog and taunt him to the limits of his endurance, poor thing. He has been bitten several times by these annoying little beasts, without retaliating. Owners of small dogs should be required to observe similar regulations as for so-called 'dangerous' breeds. Just because a dog is large and powerful, it doesn't mean it's aggressive.
> It's a cliche but it's owners who are potentially dangerous, not dogs.


I dont know about anywhere else, but a lot of these smaller dogs in our area are strays and just wander around our village, we even had a family of five puppies in the field behind our house and my daughter used to feed them. Also it seems some of the spanish owners just let their dogs go out and "play" during the day, even in the town on busy streets, some of these dogs even use the zebra crossing when they cross the road... seriously, they walk up to it, wait until there are no cars, look left and right and then cross !!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> I dont know about anywhere else, but a lot of these smaller dogs in our area are strays and just wander around our village, we even had a family of five puppies in the field behind our house and my daughter used to feed them. Also it seems some of the spanish owners just let their dogs go out and "play" during the day, even in the town on busy streets, some of these dogs even use the zebra crossing when they cross the road... seriously, they walk up to it, wait until there are no cars, look left and right and then cross !!!!
> 
> Jo xxx



Oh yes, I've seen loads of them.Our next-door neighbour but one had a tiny pup thrown over her fence. She didn't plan on having a dog but couldn't just abandon the poor thing. 
When we lived in Prague we often saw dogs of all sizes just walking unleashed beside their owners in busy streets. I envied their obedience as Our Little Azor, who was then just a pup/young dog, was usually straining at his lead to get at them to play!
I don't recall seeing so many 'loose' dogs in the UK, though....


----------



## marshmallow (May 31, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> We have a Rhodesian Ridgeback, a breed which although not specifically named has all the characteristics of a 'perro peligroso'.
> We just act sensibly with him and keep him on a lead except when on the campo. No muzzle, except when at the vets. So far, no problems - in fact, the local police admire him whenever they see him out walking with us.
> What annoys us is the way many owners of smaller dogs allow their dogs to run wild everywhere. We've experienced no end of occasions when small dogs, off the lead in public places and unmuzzled, run up to our well-behaved dog and taunt him to the limits of his endurance, poor thing. He has been bitten several times by these annoying little beasts, without retaliating. Owners of small dogs should be required to observe similar regulations as for so-called 'dangerous' breeds. Just because a dog is large and powerful, it doesn't mean it's aggressive.
> It's a cliche but it's owners who are potentially dangerous, not dogs.


I agree, we have the same problem here. We always lead ours if we see small dogs in the distance, because of their chase instincts; they are fine close up. But the number of times you have the smaller dogs come running up, yapping, or even if they're on leads, lunging towards you and the owners saying "he only wants to play" - I'm not sure they would appreciate someone jumping right up to their faces to say hello, I know I wouldn't.

It's good to know that they probably wouldn't be classed as dangerous dogs, because they really the soppiest lot.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Our Little Azor is soppy too but he's a victim of sizeism. He's very strong, like your dogs, now weighs 54 kilos of muscle so some people tend to get a shaking fit when he hoves into view.
I agree about small dogs jumping too. I was walking OLA wearing white shorts and a Scottie-type dog leapt on me just after emerging from a muddy rio. Of course the owner apologised profusely but....
Trouble is, when OLA is being affectionate he can inadvertantly do damage....such as £000s of cosmetic dental surgery required after receiving a kiss from him when he was a pup, (fortunately done in Prague), broken toe(playing football), various bruises.
But we love him, the brute.........


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Our Little Azor is soppy too but he's a victim of sizeism. He's very strong, like your dogs, now weighs 54 kilos of muscle so some people tend to get a shaking fit when he hoves into view.
> I agree about small dogs jumping too. I was walking OLA wearing white shorts and a Scottie-type dog leapt on me just after emerging from a muddy rio. Of course the owner apologised profusely but....
> Trouble is, when OLA is being affectionate he can inadvertantly do damage....such as £000s of cosmetic dental surgery required after receiving a kiss from him when he was a pup, (fortunately done in Prague), broken toe(playing football), various bruises.
> But we love him, the brute.........


I've got 3 little muts and there is nothing worse than a little dog with sharp claws jumping up when you're wearing shorts!!! 

Jo xxx


----------

